# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Trouble connecting to site

## Tony Valko

When trying to connect to the site I've been getting this message a lot today:





> Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
> File: /home/eforum/public_html/index.php
> Line: 14

----------


## skywriter

I get no message, I just can't connect. 
I get on, all seems fine for a few posts, and then I can't connect. After a certain period of time I'm able to get back on. 
Then it happens again.
I have no internet issues other than this site. If it's me I'd like to know what I have to change to fix this issue.

----------


## TMS

I've just had sucky uppy all day today ... can you say that?

----------


## TMS

@skywriter: thanks for the rep and comment ... and, yes, that's what I thought  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

Most of last nite and most of today, succi has been sucky.  And for the rest of today so far, it has sucked intermittently...and like skywriter said - it is ONLY this site, I dont have problems with other forums or other sites

----------


## Tony Valko

In addition to all the above mentioned problems, I'm unable to navigate to page 2 of this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-into-1-a.html

Click the page 2 icon and nothing happens.

This site sucks (seriously).

----------


## FDibbins

Tony, I could get there - yours is the 1st post on the 2nd page, that my have something to do with it (dont ask me what though).  I posted on there, see if you can get there now?

----------


## Tony Valko

On the forum main page I can see that you have posted to that thread but I still can't get to page 2 of thread.  :Confused: 

If I click either the page 2 icon or the icon to take you to the last post in the thread nothing happens.

----------


## Tony Valko

I'm able to navigate to page 2 of other threads, like this one:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...onditions.html

----------


## FDibbins

I seem to recall when something like this happened before, it was due to a setting about (I think) screen size of something like that - a forum setting

----------


## MarvinP

This will by my third try to post to the site on this thread.  I wonder if it will work this time?  Fixed yet?

It is hard to answer questions without the ability to post answers.

----------


## FDibbins

I hear that Marvin.  Times like these, I copy my post before posting, so I can save myself some re-typing

----------


## skywriter

> I'm able to navigate to page 2 of other threads, like this one:
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...onditions.html



I don't even have two pages. I have one page for each, the first being 17 posts as of right now and the other being 35, but all posts on both are only one page.

----------


## Alf

There was a time I got annoyed when I could not connect to the forum.

Now a days I feel lucky if I can connect and I’m thinking perhaps I should by a lottery ticket as well before my streak of luck run out.

Alf

Ps Don't try to "force" your luck and upload a file from the OP's post :Mad:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Yep its back big time, the Succi Sucuri Security thing. 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...xcelforum.html
Recently I have hardly any Access. Yesterday and Today is really bad. I only get short Windows of access times

Maybe the Succi Sucuri Security thing overprotects from spam. Never had as much access problems elsewhere, but often elsewhere seen a lot of spam. I have never seen any spam here.
Or maybe if it did not kick in it would be worse, like the time recently MrExcel was under attack from spam?

Also had this a few times recently.

NotAllowed.JPG

P.s.
Missed my window of access to get this reply in....  had to wait an hour

----------


## Tony Valko

I've also got that 405 message a couple of times.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I've only been able to get on for a few moments at a time over yesterday and today.  Also got the "Not Allowed" screen several times today.  Time to SACK Suckuri.

However, every cloud has a silver lining.  The garage is now TIDY and I got a 25 L brew of Glenn's best IPA completed in record time....

----------


## Tony Valko

I was finally able to get to page 2 of that thread!  :Smilie:

----------


## snb

If you use the wrong algorithm no wonder the first post in a new page won't be shown.
See the attachment: in column C the wrong algorithm; in column D the correct algorithm

----------


## oeldere

It looked it was a firewall that protect the site.

See the attached file, with the message I got.

Yesterday and today (this morning) no acces to this forum.

----------


## FDibbins

> If you use the wrong algorithm no wonder the first post in a new page won't be shown.
> See the attachment: in column C the wrong algorithm; in column D the correct algorithm



So the post 0 is something the forum allocates?  If so, why do some go 19...0 and others 19...20?  (I have NO idea lol, thats why I'm asking)
Love the 2nd line of your signature  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

> It looked it was a firewall that protect the site.
> 
> See the attached file, with the message I got.
> 
> Yesterday and today (this morning) no acces to this forum.



Yup, that has happened before, sometimes this forum gets marked as malicious on Sucky, then it wont load.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@ oeldere




> It looked it was a firewall that protect the site.
> See the attached file.......



Correct! An old Friend that is particularly active just now. See Post # 15 and before in this Thread and also in this old Thread:
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...xcelforum.html
etc.

_ ..................
@ FDibbins




> If you use the wrong algorithm no wonder the first post in a new page won't be shown.
> See the attachment: in column C the wrong algorithm; in column D the correct algorithm







> So the post 0 is something the forum allocates?  If so, why do some go 19...0 and others 19...20? ......



_ . that sounds like something shg tried to explain to me recently
From snb File:

post on every page erronuously =REST(A2;20)   =MOD(A2,20) ......  19...0
is sort of like a base 20 notation  0, 1 ,2   ......   19, 0, except the first 0 isnt there

post on every page correct   =REST(A2-1;20)+1         =MOD(A2-1,20+1)
is a base 20 bijective numeration 1,2,3,  20,  
http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...ml#post4214733

_ ..........................




> ... Love the 2nd line of your signature



  I like both his site and the second line of his signature. Wish i could understand his codes!
Alan

----------


## snb

@FDibbins

In the Profile Settings; display thread setting you can choose between default, 20, 30 or 40 posts per page.
Dependent of that setting the problem occurs with the 21, 31 or 41 post that won't be shown.

----------


## FDibbins

@ snb, OK, I found that setting - mine is set to Forum Default...thank you

@ Tony, can you check what your's is set to?

----------


## Tony Valko

> Tony, can you check what your's is set to?



Forum Default

----------


## snb

change your setting to 40 and.....

----------


## Tony Valko

I'll try that the next time it happens (if I remember).

----------


## FDibbins

Interesting that we are both set to Forum Default, but Tony cannot see that post and I can.  Any other settings you can think of, snb?

----------


## Tony Valko

I wonder if it's a browser issue?

I'm using IE10.

----------


## FDibbins

hmm Another thing - that 1st post on the next page (on my screen) is post #16, nowhere near 20.

Tony, I can still see it now - on IE9  (using the same ver when I replied to you on this in post 17 on that thread)

----------


## xladept

I use FireFox.  

Suc is short for Suck.

What's uri short for.

For me it kept timing out on the access but issued a 405 if I tried to post :Mad:

----------


## snb

> hmm Another thing - that 1st post on the next page (on my screen) is post #16, nowhere near 20.



Which means that your setting is : 15 posts per page.  :Smilie:  (that means that you have a problem if a thread contains only 16 or 31 posts).

You can test starting a separate thread, asking after adding a post at a time who is able to see (not to hear) the 'last post'.

----------


## MarvinP

I got another Siri timeout error this morning trying to add to an older post.

@xladept

url = universal resource locater
http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/URL 

The url is the "http://stuff..." line showing what website and page you are on.

----------


## FDibbins

> Which means that your setting is : 15 posts per page.  (that means that you have a problem if a thread contains only 16 or 31 posts).
> 
> You can test starting a separate thread, asking after adding a post at a time who is able to see (not tho hers) the 'last post'.



So does that mean that IM the only 1 that cannot see 16, 31 etc?

----------


## snb

Did you test changing your settings ?

----------


## xladept

Hi Marvin,

That's URI not URL - and I'm not talking about upper respiratory infection :Smilie:

----------


## oeldere

Same problem with login today. 

Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout

*EDIT:

and no acces at 13:52 - 15:30 - 16:33*

----------


## romperstomper

> Which means that your setting is : 15 posts per page.



But that's not an option? It's 10, 20, 30

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I had a brief online chat with Sucuri a short time ago,  According to them, the server timeout is not caused by them, but is caused by the hosting company's server...

----------


## oeldere

Same problem with login today (10 minutes ago).

 Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout 

Hopely someone is working on this problem, since it is an annoying problem.

----------


## TMS

Gets even better ...

Edit: should have said, I get this when trying to post an answer to a thread.

Oh, and when I try to edit THIS thread, the edit window has nothing in it.  Fortunately, I still had the information in the clipboard so all was not lost (yes, I know, I could have copied it again or even copied it from the window before going into edit mode).

And then got the informative Not Allowed message


HOME
BLOG
CONTACT
Sucuri WebSite Firewall - CloudProxy - Access Denied
What is going on?
You are not allowed to access the requested page. If you are the site owner, please open a ticket in our support page if you think it was caused by an error: https://support.sucuri.net. If you are not the owner of the web site, you can contact us at soc@sucuri.net. Also make sure to include the block details (displayed below), so we can better troubleshoot the error.
Block details
Your IP: 82.20.173.88
URL: http://www.excelforum.com/newreply.p...eply&t=1110823
Your Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/46.0.2490.80 Safari/537.36
Block ID: SQLi17
Block reason: SQL injection was detected and blocked.
Time: Tue, 27 Oct 2015 08:10:48 -0400
Server ID: cp447
Sucuri CloudProxy
CloudProxy is a WebSite Firewall from Sucuri. It stands between your site and the rest of the world and protects against attacks, malware infections, DDOS, brute force attempts and mostly anything that can harm it.

Not only that, but your sites get cached, speeding it up quite a bit. Interested? Visit http://cloudproxy.sucuri.net



Copyright © 2014, Sucuri LLC. All rights reserved. 
Terms of Service | Privacy Policy Questions? Ask us

----------


## TMS

Is this just the worst managed and/or the worst hosted help forum ever?  Maybe we should have a poll?

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Is it just me... or has the number of people using the site declined sharply in the last couple of months?  Could this be related to the access problems?  Is this the beginning of the end....

----------


## TMS

Is this just another symptom ... the only way I could get the code to post was to change all the round brackets to square ones.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4226030

Block reason: SQL injection was detected and blocked.

Regards, TMS

----------


## AlKey

I hate being here :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  I just can't believe this can't be fixed. :Confused:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi TMS




> .... ... the only way I could get the code to post was to change all the round brackets to square ones......
> Block reason: SQL injection was detected and blocked.
> ...................





  I found that typing

Replace followed *immediately* by a ( followed *immediately* by a Replace 

causes a problem like you described. ( Either by typing that in a code or as normal text anywhere in an attempted Reply )

My solution was to introduce at least one  space, for example:

Replace __  (Replace

As in the code line



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Here:
http://www.excelforum.com/non-englis...ml#post4114886



When the OP copies the code to the VB Editor, the VB Editor removes that space automatically and all is well

It is the 

Replace( Replace  

Without any spaces (Obvoiuosly i cannot show it here without a space! ) that seems to be the magic to stop being able to post the code! ( Useful trick if you want to prevent someone passing your code further in another Thread: Simply do not tell them about the extra space you made: The VB editor will take it out, so they will probably never have noticed it, and then when they try to copy that code to a thread they will encounter the problem!! )

Any variation of spaces will solve the problem ( as will changing or ommiting any character - but that is obviously bad in a code! )
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post4114849


I think i mentioned it somewhere to some mod or in a thread or two, cannot remember where now, But what is the point anyway, hope it helps your problem. Try at least the Replace ( Replace with and without the space and see if you get the same results as me

Alan
P.s. I have had virtually no access to Excel Forum for a while now: hope i can squeeze this in for you now on a short access window when i next get one!.
P.P.s Interesting that when i do "get in", it appears that many people posted while i was "shut out", so are just some of us being targeted?? Or is it just PCs, - I think someone mentioned always getting in with a phone? – or maybe that is a different similar problem...
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...d-website.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...mpromised.html

----------


## TMS

Thanks Doc  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Thanks Doc



yous welcome, glad I could / can help. ( just now!!!)

----------


## romperstomper

Plus ça change, plus c'est foutu.  :Wink:

----------


## AB33

What has not changed in this site since joining is to get used to the fact that if the site is down, there is no announcement from the site owners/admin. How many people has pleaded with the management of the site to put in a simple banner which says the site will be down for some time so that people are not left wondering why and when the site is back to operation. I feel good when the site is down so that I can take a break.

----------


## TMS

@AB33: refer you to post #50  :Smilie:

----------


## oeldere

"What has not changed in this site since joining is to get used to the fact that if the site is down, there is no announcement from the site owners/admin. How many people has pleaded with the management of the site to put in a simple banner which says the site will be down for some time so that people are not left wondering why and when the site is back to operation."

marvelous statement AB33.

Hope the owners/admins take up the glove.

----------


## Tony Valko

> Is it just me... or has the number of people using the site declined sharply in the last couple of months?



I have also noticed a decline in site activity.

It used to be that you could hardly keep up the number of new threads. Things have slowed down lately.

----------


## xladept

@Tony - I think we're on our last gasp lest management get on the ball :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi,
I ‘aint been here long, but:
_1) Requests for the “Management” or “Tech team” to make an appearance or comment on Forum Issues I have seen more times than i can remember.

_2) Compare ExcelForum with MrExcel. They seem to let anyone, anyoneS, anything ( Bots, Spam ) any amount of made up email addresses, user names etc. etc.  anytime unlimited. I have only once seen a very short Break in access there which was clearly down to a short maintenance by vBulletin. And a banner clearly identified it as planned action (vBulletin  is i think, The Software company most forums use). Sometimes the pace there is insane, and how some of the mods there keep up amazes me constantly. One reason i came here is that being thick i am too slow to keep up there most of the times and had a lot more replies half finished which i gave up on than i actually ever replied to as  so many better answers came in quicker!

_ 3) I have never seen spam at ExcelForum, but endless problems with Access to the site. 

_ 4) As i mentioned previously , in all the times many people ( often prominent members ) said they were shut out, others were posting normally. 

 So
I wonder then if it is a plan ( that would understandably not be publicised to much ) to make the ExcelForum slow and selective to give it a distinguishing character along the motto of “Don’t try and compete with something much bigger, rather try to be different” somehow...!?

Alan
P.s. ( Not sure then how i fit in having been effected the most by being mostly shut out for some time now???  :Confused:  But I think i am taking the hint!  :Wink: )

----------


## oeldere

Today the connection with the site was broken again.

Same firewall failure  :Mad:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

No problems at all during yesterday...

----------


## AliGW

I keep getting the Sucuri issue, usually when trying to access via the New Posts link.

If any of you think that the activity here is dangerously low, then think again: I am a member of other forums with far smaller membership and daily activity, and they are still happily plodding on.  :Cool:

----------


## AliGW

Weird things happening (or not happening!) today: in the New Posts view, replies to posts do not appear to be incrementing in the Replies column, and I've had problems posting replies (had one duplicate post this morning).

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ......
> If any of you think that the activity here is dangerously low, then think again: I am a member of other forums with far .......



That is a very good Point. But you appreciate it can be very frustrating. Like now ... It’s back today  - I just spent 30 mins preparing some  Thread answers....   And 90 mins trying to post a couple of them. !!!!!  And then It Duplicated the Posts about 5 Times!!!!
_ .............................................





> Weird things happening (or not happening!) today: in the New Posts view, replies to posts do not appear to be incrementing in the Replies column, and I've had problems posting replies (had one duplicate post this morning).



Me too, 5 Duplicate after  90 mins to get a post to “go” etc.. etc....
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4229294





> I wonder if it's a browser issue?
> I'm using IE10.



Today it is* mostly* only on my main Computer and *mostly* only in Google Chrome....  I just experimented over the last hour or so....

Interesting that today I *mostly* only get the problem on one Computer ( unfortunately my main one ,  Vista Operating system ) and Only in google Chrome ( what i use mostly currently ) . I have mostly no problem i find with IE 9 on my main computer.

I just checked some older computers.  ( XP, Vistas, Google Chrome, IE 9, IE 8 ). *Usually* no problems at all the time my main Computer using  Google Chrome ( what i use mostly ) was “shut out” !!! ( But not always!!) 

Also I just borrowed my Wife’s new computer ( Windows 7 ).  I have also *mostly* no Access Problems there , either IE 11 or Google Chrome. ( But not always )

Very confusing, but adds some idea that maybe there is some strange “selection” going on by this Access problem?!?. Or maybe that is just paranoid? –
*Bottom line is  Where i try to Access the most is where i get the most problems!!.* 

My working solution to get Access here at any time is simple then ( Ha Ha  ) Have lots of computers with different Operating systems  and  different browsers.  Use the one that is currently working.  And Do not try to Access the Forum too often, or you may get "shut out" ?!?


Alan

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Today (as almost always - except when abroad- when I use a laptop); same PC, Firefox, Windows 8 and (so far....) no access problems.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Today (as almost always - except when abroad- when I use a laptop); same PC, Firefox, Windows 8 and (so far....) no access problems.



Yep, clearly looking at the times people post, suggest that some people have no Access problems.

----------


## xladept

Today, it just came up, it was sort of halfway coming up but it has taken 7 hours now.  I've been flirting with other forums because of it :Mad:

----------


## TMS

been crap all day  :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Yep, I think it was off for most people for some time
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/lounge-...orum-dead.html

ExcelForumIsDown.JPG

ExcelForumIsDown2.JPG

ExcelForumIsDown3.JPG

----------


## xladept

Thanks Doc! :Smilie:

----------

